# Uai



## Que trem doido

Acho que tenho usado "uai" incorretamente, e palavras semelhantes, pois faz muito tempo que voltei para os EUA do Brasil.


Se alguem pode ajuder-me dar um jeitinho no meu uso de "uai", eu seria bem feliz!!


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Trem.
_Uai_ é uma interjeição comum no dialeto caipira do interior do Brasil. Eu, por exemplo, não costumo usar. 
O Aurélio a tem como brasileirismo e provincianismo português:


> UAI Interj. Bras. Prov. port. 1. Exprime surpresa, espanto, ou terror: "De repente, peguei a ouvir galo cantar. Uai! Era bem o canto do galo" (Afonso Arinos, Histórias e Paisagens); "- Vamos matar o bicho, conhecido? | - Não, senhor, eu não tenho costume - respondeu o outro. | - Uai! Costume a gente pega." (Amadeu de Queirós, Os Casos do Carimbamba).


----------



## Denis555

Que trem doido,
Eu pensava que você 'tava no Brasil. Seu português está afiadíssimo. 
Uai é entendido acho que por todos, mas usado regionalmente como disse Olivinha.
Por exemplo, já em Recife, usamos oxe, eita e vixe (vem de Virgem Maria) com o mesmo significado.


----------



## Alandria

Uai é um regionalismo *quase* exclusivamente mineiro e goiano.
Acho que Trem está muito interessado no português mineiro, só de ver pelo nick.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Quando meus alunos de inglês falam "uai" depois de toda novidade que apresento na sala, já estou perguntando direito, "American _why_ or Mineiran _uai_?" Falo assim porque nunca sei direito se os alunos estão colocando uma interjeção portuguesa ou uma interrogativo inglês ao falar "why/uai." Parece que, nesta região (sul da Bahia), o abreviado "ué" é mais comum, especialmente pelos migrantes do interior mineiro. Os baianos (e até os filhos dos mineiros e capixabas) que moram aqui falam mais o "uai". Alguém já me disse que a semelhança das duas palavras (why e uai) não é coincidência, e os sulistas que imigrarom ao Brasil depois da guerra civil dos Estados Unidos foram imitados pelos brasileiros na roça. Eu acho que isso não é provável...tem alguém que sabe a etimologia?


----------



## Que trem doido

Oi gente!!!  Um Mineiro me explicou o significado de uai assim "Uai é uai, uai!"  

Na verdade, estou interessado no Português de qualquer forma! Mas a minha experiencia (é pouca), tem sido com o Português Mineiro.

Porem, tem passado tanto tempo que uso Português diariamente que já nã confio na minha abilidade de falar certinho. 

E aí Denis555, muito obrigado, viu!! Alandria, bem dito pois gostei muito da lingua dos Mineiros como o "uai", "só", "trem doido", e as outras que nem me lembro mais.


----------



## Outsider

Expressões regionais/nacionais.


----------



## edupa

Curiosamente, uma certa forma de UAI é também usada muito em São Paulo (creio que em outra localidades também). 

Esse UAI, é pronunciado bem mais rápido do que o típico UAI mineiro, com uma intonação um tanto diferente, soando quase como um sussurro. Normalmente, esse UAI expressa somente uma grande surpresa, uma surpresa que te confunde.

Imagine você estar conversando com o João, você se vira, ainda falando. Quando você volta o rosto, o João não está mais ali. É muito comum ouvir as pessoas dizendo:

"UAI, cadê o João!?!?"

Além de UAI, neste caso se ouve muito UÉ.

Abraços


----------



## Alandria

Esqueci de dizer que aqui no Espírito Santo, usamos muito "ei" (o pessoal de fora acha estranho) e "ué" com esse sentido.


----------



## Macunaíma

Existe uma teoria de que o UAI! mineiro deriva do WHY! dos engenheiros e operários britânicos, empregados de companhias mineradoras e de construção de estradas de ferro, muito numerosas no Brasil do séc. XIX e início do século XX. Algumas cidades mineiras surgiram de acampamentos dessas companhias, como a hoje enorme Nova Lima. Existem muitos mineiros nessa área próxima a BH com sobrenomes ingleses (como o deputado Luiz Eduardo Greenhalgh, para citar um famoso, que é paulista de família mineira de Ferros).

E, Trem Doido, pode ficar tranqüilo -você pode até pode até dizer alguma coisa que um nativo não diria normalmente (como aquele "eu seria bem feliz", de que, aliás, gostei muito ), mas você nunca erra numa mineirice, é impressionante! Você parece mais mineiro que eu!


----------



## Odinh

Que trem doido said:


> Porem, tem passado tanto tempo que uso Português diariamente que já nã confio na minha abilidade de falar certinho.


 
Acho que você deve fazer isso inconscientemente, mas tenho reparado que nos seus comentários você usa e abusa do diminutivo, coisa típica de mineirin messs. 



> E aí Denis555, muito obrigado, viu!! Alandria, bem dito pois gostei muito da lingua dos Mineiros como o "uai", "só", "trem doido", e as outras que nem me lembro mais.


 
Só uma pequena curiosidade: o 'sô', corruptela de 'senhor', já era usado pelos portugueses, muito antes dos mineiros, embora quase ninguém saiba disso. No livro 'Primo Basílio', do Eça de Queiroz, existe uma passagem em que um personagem trata o outro (ambos portugueses) por 'Sô fulano de tal'.


----------



## Denis555

Portal Uai!
http://www.uai.com.br/


----------



## Vanda

Olie, quer parar de dizer que meu uai é caipira? é simplesmente mineires, uai! (continuo sem os acentos corretos, pois estou usando teclado frances e nao sei por que cargas d'agua me trocaram as letras de lugar e os acentos sao todos malucos. Conserto-os quando chegar em casa.)
E como ja disseram acima, muito bem explicado, uai é uai, uai!


----------



## birdface

Ok, I'm sure that this thread must have already been opened.  But, I really want to know, what are the uses of this?  --> _* uai*_  My girlfriend from Minas Giraias has already told me how she uses it.  But, I swear I've heard other uses of this.  If anybody can help me out that would be a help.


----------



## Macunaíma

Uai já foi discutido, sim. Houve consenso então que uai é uai, uai!


----------



## Vanda

Gente, ressuscitei este tópico, pois recebi esta mensagem (esta eu nunca tinha ouvido falar). Macu você vai adorar esta!



> Segundo o odontólogo Dr. Sílvio Carneiro e a professora Dorália
> Galesso, foi o presidente Juscelino Kubitschek que os incentivou a
> lhe pesquisar a origem. Depois de exaustiva busca nos anais da
> Arquidiocese de Diamantina e em antigos arquivos do Estado de Minas Gerais, Dorália encontrou explicação provavelmente confiável.


Aqui está a mensagem completa e a explicação do uai!


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda, tô mais pra acreditar que uai é uai mesmo, sô! 

Veja bem: aqueles bispos coloniais eram muito paranóicos, e, além disso, escreveriam qualquer coisa para chamar a atenção da Inquisição Portuguesa e mostrar que não dormiam em serviço. Acho rebuscada demais a teoria. O Juscelino, mineiro como só, não deve ter acreditado lá muito (mas deve ter dito para a pesquisadora que acreditava, claro. Mineiríssimo).


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Gente, ressuscitei este tópico, pois recebi esta mensagem (esta eu nunca tinha ouvido falar). Macu você vai adorar esta!
> 
> 
> Aqui está a mensagem completa e a explicação do uai!


 
Gosto muito desta explicação, apesar de não acreditar muito nela... mas tudo é mesmo uma questão de fé. 

Neste caso, vale o mesmo que para _*forró*_, que alguns crêem vir do inglês _for all_, explicação negada por 10 entre 10 estudiosos do assunto, mas que ainda assim ficou popularizada e serviu até para título de um filme.


----------



## Vanda

E ninguém vai falar em forró daqui pra frente, combinado?


----------



## BENTEVI

Vanda said:


> E ninguém vai falar em forró daqui pra frente, combinado?


 
Então, voltando para "uai". Gostaria de estabelecer uma ligação com "óxente" (should I start a new thread, Vanda?). Vivi muitos anos no interior da Bahia, tenho um cunhado mineiro, além de gente de quase todas as regiões na família. Já viram a mistura de sotaque, né? 

Várias vezes, acho que o uso de "uai" e "óxente" pode ser muito próximo. Por exemplo:

óxente! quem é vivo sempre aparece! (expressando surpresa)
uai (sô)! quem é vivo sempre aparece!

não gostou, uai? (questionando a razão)
óxente, não gostou não, é?

Vivendo em Florianópolis há 14 anos, não posso deixar de fazer uma ligação com "óióiói", " ou "ólhólhó" dos manezinhos da ilha. As vezes, é usado de maneira parecida.

óióiói! quem é vivo sempre aparece! 

(óióiói!) não gostasse?

Ou ainda?

óióiói!bebesse?
óxente!Tá bêbado?
Tá bêbado, uai?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Não engoli muito a origem maçônica do *uai* mineiro. Prefiro a origem britânica (cf. Macu, post #10). É a versão que eu conhecia, e já me acostumei a acreditar nela. Por outro lado, desconfio que *uai, sô* é filho bastardo de *why,sir*...


----------



## Outsider

Hum... As etimologias baseadas em siglas, ou em dividir a palavra em partes com significado noutra língua, são quase sempre dúbias.

Para mim, "Uai" é uma interjeição espontânea, tão portuguesa (no sentido linguístico) como "ai", "ui" ou "ué".


----------



## almufadado

Dom Casmurro said:


> Não engoli muito a origem maçônica do *uai* mineiro. Prefiro a origem britânica (cf. Macu, post #10). É a versão que eu conhecia, e já me acostumei a acreditar nela. Por outro lado, desconfio que *uai, sô* é filho bastardo de *why,sir*...



Me lembrou outra:

O ditador Salazar por não confiar nos engenheiros portugueses manda vir engenheiros ingleses para construir as nossas estradas.

Tanto os engenheiros como os capatazes não falavam nem português nem inglês:

Começaram a construir e o capataz foi ter com o engenheiro para saber como era a estrada :
- Sr. Engenheiro como é que vai ser a estrada ?
- Yes, yes - respondia o engenheiro inglês.
O capataz volta para a construção e o pedreiro pergunta:
- Então como é que vai ser a estrada ?
- Em "S" ... em "S".
Todas as estradas dessa época em Portugal são em curva-contra-curva.


----------



## eugeninho gaúcho

antenção mineiros/as!

_Na tentativa de reforçar sua origem, a pré-candidata petista à Presidência, Dilma Rousseff, visitou ontem, em sua primeira viagem de campanha, cidades históricas de Minas Gerais, Estado onde nasceu. Além de reforçar sua origem -*repetiu diversas vezes a interjeição "uai", tipicamente mineira-,* voltou a atacar a oposição, citando o ex-presidente Fernando Henrique Cardoso (1995-2002)._

(Folha - SP. 6 de maio, 2010)

tenho visto "uai" muitas veces, mas confeso ainda não entendo o sentido.


----------



## martinhozinho

Its like the "eh" for Canadians.... It evokes an afirmation to the statement.  I could say "My shirt is red because I dyed it red uai!"

Well I guess the "eh" is kinda like a question afirming the statement where the "uai" has no question about it hehehehe


----------



## Vanda

Como boa mineira que sou vou dar a resposta dos mineiros: 
- Uai é uai, uai! Você não sabe o que é uai, não, uai?! 

Uai é uma interjeição que serve pra tudo: admirar, pedir confirmação, exprimir espanto,  surpresa...


----------



## jpyvr

martinhozinho said:


> Its like the "eh" for Canadians.... It evokes an afirmation to the statement.  I could say "My shirt is red because I dyed it red uai!"
> 
> Well I guess the "eh" is kinda like a question afirming the statement where the "uai" has no question about it hehehehe



Speaking as a Canadian, the "eh" used by so many of my countrymen (but not by me) turns an affirmative sentence into a question, inviting a positive response. 

For example, when one Canadian says to another "It's only minus twenty degrees today. Sure is warm, eh?" he or she is looking for confirmation of the correctness of the observation (and for an easy way for the listener to continue the conversation.)

It's unlike most English tag questions is that it doesn't have to be negative at the end of a positive observation or positive at the end of a negative one.


----------



## Vanda

> For example, when one Canadian says to another "It's only minus twenty degrees today. Sure is warm, eh?" he or she is looking for confirmation of the correctness of the observation (and for an easy way for the listener to continue the conversation.)


So, this is our _não é_? or most used: _né? _
As for our u_a_i it suits all situations_, uai!

_Sobre a controversa origem:





> Não se sabe ao certo a origem dessa expressão. Há relatos de que esteja ligado à presença dos ingleses no Brasil, principalmente em Minas Gerais (estado brasileiro), nos tempos do Brasil Colônia. O uso do *uai* normalmente expressa uma surpresa ou espanto com uma leve suscitação de dúvida. Certo é, que a expressão *uai* é amplamente falado e bem difundido no linguajar do povo d'aquele estado.


http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/uai


----------



## Sagitary

_Uai_ é aquela palavra que falta para completar uma frase, uai.


----------



## jpyvr

Vanda said:


> So, this is our _não é_? or most used: _né? _



Exatamente!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Tinha ouvido falar que a origem do "Uai" mineiro é o "Why" britânico, expletivo usado por engenheiros ingleses que participaram da construção de ferrovias em Minas Gerais. 

Mas há outra versão: 





> Segundo o odontólogo Dr. Sílvio Carneiro e a professora Dorália Galesso, foi o presidente Juscelino Kubitschek que os in&shy;centivou a lhe pesquisar a origem. Depois de exaustiva busca nos anais da Arquidiocese de Diamantina e em antigos arquivos do Estado de Minas Gerais, Dorália encontrou explicação provavelmente confiável.
> Os Inconfidentes Mineiros, patriotas, mas considerados subversivos pela Coroa Portuguesa, comunicavam-se através de senhas, para se protegerem da polícia lusitana. Como conspiravam em porões e sendo quase todos de origem maçônica, recebiam os companheiros com as três batidas clássicas da Maçonaria nas portas dos esconderijos. Lá de dentro, perguntavam: quem é? E os de fora respondiam: UAI – as iniciais de União, Amor e Independência. Só mediante o uso dessa senha a porta seria aberta aos visitantes.
> Conjurada a revolta, sobrou a senha, que acabou virando costume entre as gentes das Alterosas. Os mineiros assumiram a simpática palavrinha e, a partir de então, a incorporaram ao vocabulário quotidiano, quase tão indispensável como tutu e trem. Uai, sô …."


Fonte: http://joaodefreitas.com.br/uai.htm


----------



## Vanda

Uai, sô, eu já tinha lido mesmo esse trem! Dom danado, favor não sumir, uai!


----------

